# Relais für Rolladenmotore



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

Huhu zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Ich steuere meine Rolladenmotore über Relais von Finder.
Hatte dazu diese hier genommen:
[h=1]Finder 39.61.0.024.0060[/h]
Pro Motor benutze ich dazu 2 Stk. sowie eine Umschaltsperre von 500ms (300ms wird von Finder angegeben)

Ich habe jetzt des öfteren, dass eine Rollade nicht mehr fährt. Habe dazu dann immer den Sockel austauschen müssen,
das Relais selber funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Sind die zu klein Dimensioniert? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 August 2017)

Also mir erscheinen die "etwas filigran" ... denk immer dran, dass dein Jalousiemotor mit 230V läuft und durchaus 1 - 2 A ziehen kann ...
Was hast du denn daran für Kontakte ? 2 Schließer oder 2 Wechsler ? 
Wie sieht deine Schaltung aus ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

Steht ja nirgendwo dass die keine 230V schalten können,
und 6A sollten dann ja eigentlich reichen, auch wenn die durch den Kondensator am Anfang was viel ziehen oder?



So sieht die Schaltung aus, welche ich auch verwende...

Braun + Schwarz die geschalteten von jeweils einem Relais, sowie der N und der PE dauerhaft angebunden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 August 2017)

... du schreibst, dass dir die Sockel kaputt gehen ... und ich habe nirgendwo etwas davon gelesen, dass die 230V schalten können - im Gegenteil - es stand immer nur etwas von 24V da ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

hm... du hast recht... ich schau nochmal kurz ins Datenblatt


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

Also eigentlich sollte dass passen:

- Spulenspannung 24V, wird ja von einem 24 V DC DO Ausgang angesteuert
- Relaisdaten 250V 6A
- Im Datenblatt steht Schaltbare AC3 230V Motorleistung von 0.185kw




Technische Daten



übersehe ich irgendwas?


----------



## hucki (15 August 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 38224
> 
> So sieht die Schaltung aus, welche ich auch verwende...





mnuesser schrieb:


> Pro Motor benutze ich dazu 2 Stk. sowie eine Umschaltsperre von 500ms (300ms wird von Finder angegeben)


Da Du ja Wechsler in den Relais hast, würde ich diese Variante bevorzugen, um eine Verriegelung gegen gleichzeitiges Einschalten zu bekommen, falls die Kontakte doch mal länger kleben bleiben:



(Hab' jetzt leider bloß das ältere Bild mit 2 parallelen Motoren)


----------



## acid (15 August 2017)

Der Sockel darf trotzdem nicht so schnell kaputt gehen, auch bei kondensatorischer Last sollten zuerst die Kontakte verschleißen.
Hast du mal einen der defekten Sockel zerlegt? Würde mich interessieren was sich da drin aufgelöst hat... Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit diesen Koppelrelais.


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Da Du ja Wechsler in den Relais hast, würde ich diese Variante bevorzugen, um eine Verriegelung gegen gleichzeitiges Einschalten zu bekommen, falls die Kontakte doch mal länger kleben bleiben:
> Anhang anzeigen 38233
> 
> 
> (Hab' jetzt leider bloß das ältere Bild mit 2 parallelen Motoren)



Wenn dein K1 länger kleben bleibt hast du den Kondensator auch noch voll geladen und
dann knallt das in deiner Schaltung wie in meiner  sehe da keinen so großen unterschied,
ausser dass deine Schaltung das direkte Schalten beider Ausgänge verhindert.

*Naivität EIN*
In dem Fall gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Relais machen was sie sollen,
und dass das Programm dies auch macht 
*Naivität AUS*

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Der Sockel darf trotzdem nicht so schnell kaputt gehen, auch bei kondensatorischer Last sollten zuerst die Kontakte verschleißen.
> Hast du mal einen der defekten Sockel zerlegt? Würde mich interessieren was sich da drin aufgelöst hat... Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit diesen Koppelrelais.



Werde ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen... 
Ich berichte mal am Wochenende wie der Sockel von innen aussieht...


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 August 2017)

Ich kannte bislang auch eher die Schaltung, wie von Hucki gepostet ...


mnuesser schrieb:


> ... unddann knallt das in deiner Schaltung wie in meiner ...


"Knallt" es denn in deiner Schaltung beim Wechseln der Drehrichtung ? Das darf selbst mit einer viel kleineren Umschaltzeit als 300 ms nicht passieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (15 August 2017)

Die Relais sind - meiner Meinung nach - nicht geeignet für Motoren / Induktive Lasten.
Ich hab damit mal ein LED-Netzteil geschaltet und nach kurzer Zeit blieb der Kontakt kleben.

Für meine Rollladen habe ich Finder Serie 46 verbaut und damit keine Probleme.
Die Schaltung ist auch die selbe wie von Hucki.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich kannte bislang auch eher die Schaltung, wie von Hucki gepostet ...
> 
> "Knallt" es denn in deiner Schaltung beim Wechseln der Drehrichtung ? Das darf selbst mit einer viel kleineren Umschaltzeit als 300 ms nicht passieren ...
> 
> ...



Nein es knallt nicht in meiner Schaltung  dann würden ja auch die Kontakte verbrennen...
War nur nen Beispiel dafür, dass bei falscher Ansteuerung in seiner Schaltung, genau das gleiche Gefahrenpotential herscht...

Bei mir funktioniert der Sockel nicht mehr, da ich das Relais ohne Probleme in einen anderen Sockel stecken kann,
wo es dann auch wieder schaltet.

Laut Angaben vom Hersteller könnte ich damit 185W Motore schalten... sollte also für die 50W Rohrmotoren reichen...


----------



## mnuesser (15 August 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Relais sind - meiner Meinung nach - nicht geeignet für Motoren / Induktive Lasten.
> Ich hab damit mal ein LED-Netzteil geschaltet und nach kurzer Zeit blieb der Kontakt kleben.
> 
> Für meine Rollladen habe ich Finder Serie 46 verbaut und damit keine Probleme.
> ...



Die hätte ich ja zur not auch noch rumfliegen, aber wie beschrieben verkleben meine Kontakte nicht,
der Sockel funktioniert irgendwie nicht mehr...

Dabei sollte da eigentlich nix drin sein außer Kupfer oder?


----------



## Strömling (15 August 2017)

[QUOTE

Dabei sollte da eigentlich nix drin sein außer Kupfer oder?[/QUOTE]

Beim Sockel 39.61 könnte man ein Sicherungsmodul Finder 093.63 einsetzen
womit der "Fehler" erklärbar wäre 

MfG


----------



## mnuesser (16 August 2017)

Strömling schrieb:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Dabei sollte da eigentlich nix drin sein außer Kupfer oder?



Beim Sockel 39.61 könnte man ein Sicherungsmodul Finder 093.63 einsetzen
womit der "Fehler" erklärbar wäre 

MfG[/QUOTE]

Jab, und genau diese Module sind von Werk nicht verbaut, und ich hab Sie noch nicht eingebaut 
Somit scheidet dieses auch aus...

Ich werd den Sockel einfach mal aufmachen und schauen was da los ist


----------



## mnuesser (20 August 2017)

Also, die Sockel machen mir Angst!
Ich hab mal einen aufgemacht... wenn ich direkt an der Platine messe ist alles ok,
messe ich an ein paar strippen die in den push in klemmen drin sind, mess ich nix!

Wackel ich an den Leitungen dann hab ich ab und an Durchgang, so wie es sein sollte.

Damit sind die Dinger für mich gestorben... werd jetzt andere Relais nehmen...
Platz genug hab ich ja.


----------



## mnuesser (20 August 2017)

Welche Alternative würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Was haltet Ihr von denen?

[h=1]Finder 48.61.7.024.0050[/h]
Ist 1x Wechsler mit 16A


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2017)

Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich die Serie 46 verbaut.
Mir war die Handbetätigung wichtig
Ansonsten hat die Serie 48 ähnliche Daten.
Was allgemein auffällt ist die geringe AC3 Last.
Aber die ist bei anderen auch ähnlich.


Das Problem mit den Push In kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Wir hatten früher mal Probleme bei geringen Strömen.
Das lag aber an der falschen Adernendhülsenzange.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (21 August 2017)

Da das ganze erst nach ner Zeit passiert,
vermute ich ganz einfach, dass diese einfach zu klein ausgelegt sind,
für meine Anwendungszwecke.
Als Koppelrelais sind diese wahrscheinlich besser geeignet.

Ich überlege jetzt entweder die Relais zu nehmen, die ich auch für die Lampen benutze,
oder die von Wago 789-323 mit Hand-0-Automatik.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (21 August 2017)

Die Push-In sind bei Finder aber auch alle nicht mit 16 A angegeben, sondern mit wesentlich weniger. 

Es gibt aber auch von Finder die Serie mit Hand-on-off-auto, Serie 19 ist das glaube ich. 
Das einzige, was noch daran stört, dass die Kontakte auf gegenüberliegenden Seiten liegen und ich damit meine 24 V und 230 V Ebene nicht trennen kann, ansonsten hätte ich mir diese für das Licht geholt.  Ich habe jetzt die 4C Serie, die kann man auch zwangssteuern über die Prüffunktion.


----------



## mnuesser (22 August 2017)

Für den 50W Rollo Motor brauch ich ja eigentlich keine 16A Relais,
von den Daten her sollten die schmalen eigentlich passen, sind für 185W Kondensatormotore zugelassen...

Wenn die Push-In Klemmen aber nicht zuverlässig sind bringt mir das nichts...

Also wieder raus damit...


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2017)

Naja Finder gibt bei AC3 irgendwas unter 500W an. Also hat dein 16A Relais hier gerade mal 2A.
Kondensatormotoren gehen sogar aber über AC3 hinaus.


----------



## mnuesser (25 August 2017)

Naja, laut technischer Daten sind die Zugelassen für Kondensatormotore bis 500W,
dann könnte man die theoretisch doch für nen Kondensatormotor mit 50W verwenden.


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Naja, laut technischer Daten sind die Zugelassen für Kondensatormotore bis 500W,
> dann könnte man die theoretisch doch für nen Kondensatormotor mit 50W verwenden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 38356



AC3 bedeutet erstmal induktive Last.
Daher muss man da etwas vorsichtig bei den Angaben sein.
Nur mal als Beispiel:
Ich hab mit Serie 46 Relais am Anfang meinen TV zusammen mit einem Mini-PC abgeschaltet.
Die Last lag bei etwas über 200W. Ein Relais hielt vielleicht knapp ein 3/4 Jahr. Nach dem 2. Relais-Ausfall habe ich mir die Schaltfunken angeschaut.
Da war dann klar warum das Relais ausfällt. Ich hab dann einen Schütz dafür eingebaut.
Ich hab Somfy-Antriebe mit elektronischen Endschaltern und Momentbegrenzung.
Ein Bekannter hat einfache Antriebe mit mechnischen Schaltern. Meine ziehen einen kleinen Schaltfunken, bei seinen ist er deutlich kräftiger.
Fazit: Grau ist hier alle Theorie.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (31 August 2017)

Da ich eh die Probleme mit den Sockeln hatte,
da die Relais ja noch gingen, habe ich jetzt von Phoenix so 8er Relaissockelmodule mit Schraubkontakten
eingebaut... mal schauen wie lange die halten... 
Die Relais sollten allerdings ok sein, selbst beim schalten sehe ich keine "Blitze"


----------



## Dantical (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo mnuesser,

es ist ja schon einige Zeit seit deiner letzten Antwort vergangen.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob die Finderrelais in denn Phoenix Schraubsockelmodulen hergehalten haben.

Gruß
aus Bayern


----------

